# Sin Moo Hapkido Master Series DVDs



## bcrainbow76 (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone know where can I buy the "Sin Moo Hapkido Master Series by Grandmaser Ji Han Jae"?

It's currently unavailable on Amazon.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2018)

If Google can't help, I am not sure what can.  Are you studying Hapkido?


----------



## bcrainbow76 (Aug 8, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> If Google can't help, I am not sure what can.  Are you studying Hapkido?



Yes, I am a Hapkido and Taekwondo student. I started my journey in Hapkido 3 years ago, and I did my exam for black belt last month. 

I started to investigate further on the different styles of Hapkido (jjk, smh, hankido, etc), and I really liked the way sin moo Hapkido seems to be organized. That's why I would love to check the master series DVD.

I don't have a sin moo school near me, so I am left with some videos from YouTube.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 8, 2018)

You may (or may not) find this interesting Videos  although it isn't what you asked about.  I don't know anything about this school and I haven't looked at all the videos, nor do I know anything about Sin Moo Hapkido, not having studied that style.


----------



## bcrainbow76 (Aug 9, 2018)

oftheherd1 said:


> You may (or may not) find this interesting Videos  although it isn't what you asked about.  I don't know anything about this school and I haven't looked at all the videos, nor do I know anything about Sin Moo Hapkido, not having studied that style.



Thank you. I will check those videos.


----------

